# [bluetooh] dossiers vides sur mobile

## chris972

Bonjour,

J'ai eu du mal à trouver un titre adéquat sans faire 3 lignes  :Wink: 

A l'aide de ma clé bluetooth, je connecte différents téléphones portables (3). Pour 2 d'entre eux, tout est normal, je peux explorer les répertoires existants, et donc en télécharger le contenu. Mais pour le 3ème, je vois bien l'arborescence des répertoires, mais ils paraissent vides.

La seule solution que j'ai trouvée (très lourde) c'est d'envoyer ces fichiers, toujours par bluetooth à l'un des 2 autres portables, puis de les récupérer sur le PC de ce dernier.

J'ai du mal à croire que ça soit ma config du bluetooth sur le PC qui en soit la cause (bien que si ça pouvait être le cas, ça se résoudrait sans doute plus simplement), et je ne vois pas ce qui fait que sur le portable en question cela puisse être bloqué/verrouillé.

Le portable incriminé est un simple Samsung GT-E2600.

Si quelqu'un a une idée de la raison du problème...

Je ne sais même pas quoi faire comme recherche google sur la question. J'en ai fait plusieurs mais rien de ce que je choisi comme requete ne m'apporte de réponse en rapport avec mon problème.

----------

